# Changing hubs



## DevinB12 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've never changed hubs on my wheels so not having that experience leads me to this question. Can you change the hubs on wheels and use the same spokes currently on the wheels or do you need to change spokes and hubs at the same time?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Yes, sometimes, but it kinda sucks.

You need the dimensions of the new hub to be a very close match for the dimensions from the old hub. Flange diameter needs to be within a millimeter or two, and the distance from center needs to be reasonably close.

You have to take the wheel completely apart if you're using traditional J-bend spokes. Best practices is to reuse the spokes in the same positions they came from - left or right, pushing or pulling.

So yes, I can change the hub on a wheel and reuse the spokes. The wheel that I did that to is still going strong a couple seasons later. I got a little lucky on selection of the hub.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

As andrew said, it may work, but chances are you will need different length spokes. You could always just find another hub that has similar flange diameter and spacing, however at that point one begins to wonder why even upgrade in the first place.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

For me, it was a maintenance task. I generally have a pretty binary view of my components - does it work correctly or no? And a subsidiary question of, if it's not working correctly, can I fix it? When I went to repack the hub I replaced, which was sounding a bit like a pepper mill at the time, I discovered that it didn't have seals. I decided it wasn't worth repacking and reassembling it.

So as a followup on post 3, I'd suggest that a hub per se is not a brilliant upgrade if the one it's replacing is working. A whole lot of the perceptible performance changes that wheels can confer are about the rim and the spokes.


----------



## dromen (Feb 19, 2012)

*Removing hub from wheel*

I am selling my Superbe Pro hubs as part of a full group. I want to keep the rims so.....the hubs need to be removed. Any one like to give me a quick lesson on safe and sound removal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dromen said:


> I am selling my Superbe Pro hubs as part of a full group. I want to keep the rims so.....the hubs need to be removed. Any one like to give me a quick lesson on safe and sound removal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


FIRST THING...remove freewheel. 
take a few turns of tension off the spokes, then cut 'em out w/ some big dikes...if you don't have those, just back all the nipples off and you're done. pretty basic stuff taking one apart...


----------

